# what does WOB mean?



## veedub07 (Nov 23, 2000)

The european license plate of almost every vw in press photos begins with WOB. I have also seen some guys on this site that also put personalized plates on that have the WOB. What does it stand for? thanks.


----------



## VW Jetta GLS (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: what does WOB mean? (veedub07)*

Wolfsburg
other cities are, e.g.
B for Berlin, 
K for Koeln (Cologne
M for Muenchen (Munich)


----------



## DutchVR6Racer (May 24, 2002)

*Re: what does WOB mean? (VW Jetta GLS)*

B for Berlin = Correct
K for Koeln = incorrect has to be "KÖ
M for Muenchen (Munich) = incorrect has to be "MU" 
on the license plate.
"BR" means Bremen
"HA" Hamburg
"ÖB" Öberhausen
"BE" Beieren
ect ect ect always 2 first letters of the city... very nice to know where the driver come from
But i like the US license plate












[Modified by DutchVR6Racer, 4:45 PM 9-16-2002]


----------



## FowVay (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: what does WOB mean? (DutchVR6Racer)*

Uhhh, "M" is most definitely Munich. "MÜ" is Mühldorf, which is also in Bavaria.
For a quicky check out this web page:
http://userpage.chemie.fu-berlin.de/diverse/doc/kfz.html



[Modified by FowVay, 12:54 PM 9-16-2002]


----------



## Eolair (May 10, 2001)

*Re: what does WOB mean? (DutchVR6Racer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]B for Berlin = Correct
K for Koeln = incorrect has to be "KÖ
M for Muenchen (Munich) = incorrect has to be "MU" 
on the license plate.
"BR" means Bremen
"HA" Hamburg
"ÖB" Öberhausen
"BE" Beieren
ect ect ect always 2 first letters of the city... very nice to know where the driver come from
But i like the US license plate







[HR][/HR]​err, no. 1, 2 and 3 letters are possible for the city code.
When the system was created (in 1957), big cities should have had 1 letter, big cities 2 letters and smaller cities 3 letters. Of course, due to alphabetic constrains, the system didn´t work out that way.
It´s B for Berlin
K for Köln
HB for Bremen (it´s Hansestadt Bremen)
HH for Hamburg (Hansestadt Hamburg)
OB for Oberhausen
LU for Ludwigshafen
WOB for Wolfsbrg (although Wolfsburg isn´t that small)
etc.
Here´s a map with all regional letters in Germany:
http://kennzeichen1.de/k13.htm


[Modified by Eolair, 10:16 AM 9-16-2002]


----------



## veedub07 (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: what does WOB mean? (Eolair)*

I guess you learn something everyday....I did not know that they had city codes. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## VW Jetta GLS (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: what does WOB mean? (DutchVR6Racer)*

Thanks for the lesson in German license plates







but you are absolutely wrong on Koeln. It is K. KO is Koblenz. There meay be a KÖ but I do not know about it. Just do a little bit of checking before you post. Thanks.
You are just totally off base on a bunch of plates:
We talked about Cologne;
Bremen is HB for Hansestadt Bremen
Hamburg is HH for Hansestadt Hamburg
It is Oberhausen, not Öberhausen...

quote:[HR][/HR]B for Berlin = Correct
K for Koeln = incorrect has to be "KÖ
M for Muenchen (Munich) = incorrect has to be "MU" 
on the license plate.
"BR" means Bremen
"HA" Hamburg
"ÖB" Öberhausen
"BE" Beieren
ect ect ect always 2 first letters of the city... very nice to know where the driver come from
But i like the US license plate








[Modified by DutchVR6Racer, 4:45 PM 9-16-2002][HR][/HR]​


----------



## VW Jetta GLS (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: what does WOB mean? (Eolair)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When the system was created (in 1957), big cities should have had 1 letter, big cities 2 letters and smaller cities 3 letters. Of course, due to alphabetic constrains, the system didn´t work out that way.
It´s B for Berlin
K for Köln
HB for Bremen (it´s Hansestadt Bremen)
HH for Hamburg (Hansestadt Hamburg)
OB for Oberhausen
LU for Ludwigshafen
WOB for Wolfsbrg (although Wolfsburg isn´t that small)
etc.
Here´s a map with all regional letters in Germany:
http://kennzeichen1.de/k13.htm

[Modified by Eolair, 10:16 AM 9-16-2002][HR][/HR]​The planers actually left a few single letters open for the cities in East Germany, believ it or not. L for example was never taken and was used for Leipzig after unification.


----------



## Eolair (May 10, 2001)

*Re: what does WOB mean? (VW Jetta GLS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The planers actually left a few single letters open for the cities in East Germany, believ it or not. L for example was never taken and was used for Leipzig after unification.[HR][/HR]​L was the only letter that "moved" after reunifaction. It belonged to a big rural county in the center of Germany (Lahn-Dill-Kreis, they have LDK now). Leipzig was definitely more fitting for a single letter. Actually there weren´t a whole letters left, so most East German cities have rather unfitting abbreviations.
Recently the US Army has taken three previously unused letter codes for the German look-alike plates: AF, AD, and HK.


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: what does WOB mean? (Eolair)*

In the USAF we use AF on most of the cars I've seen registeded in Germany.


----------



## VW Jetta GLS (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: what does WOB mean? (Eolair)*

LDK how could one forget.







They did not get the single letter from the start though I assume... I think "G" was never taken. I think it is now "Gera" (no time to look up). Before unification that letter was used, IIRC, in the TV show "Der Fahnder" so it would really look real but remain ficticious.
I have seen a couple of "AD" license plates in Alexandria over the last couple of months. It says "Auslaendische Streitkraefte in Deutschland" or something similar.


----------

